# Anyone take Electrical & Electronics?



## snobumPE (Dec 18, 2011)

Did anyone take Electrical and Electronics in October? I'm still waiting for my results.


----------



## DS58 (Dec 20, 2011)

No but I took EE Computer...most EEs seem to be Power...

Good luck I'm sure the results will appear soon!

(null)


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 20, 2011)

Aloha,

took the Electrical/Electronics in October -- passed -- a little suprised...

the problems weren't any more difficult that the practice material but when i got to the last 30 minutes of the morning session and had about 8 that were left to solve i did get rattled -- even forgot how to do my phasors on the calculator for about 5 minutes...

afternoon was easier for me -- maybe just lucky the material was more familar or i paced myself better...

its been 40 years since my FE test so i also have damaged a lot of brain cells


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 20, 2011)

40 years? so prob you have 65 years? Isnt time for you to retire already?

(null)


----------



## DS58 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> ...its been 40 years since my FE test so i also have damaged a lot of brain cells


Haha okay you win the oldest new PE award. I thought it would be me. I graduated over 30 yrs ago but didn't take my FE until April. Congratulations on preparing for and passing the PE after all these years.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Jan 3, 2012)

Took the PE exam twice, first the Power (Failed) and second the Electrical &amp; Electronics (Passed). Found the E&amp;E easier than the Power because of my undergraduate studies. I work in the Power industry however.


----------



## snobumPE (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, so I didn't pass. I have a good feeling about what I need to study but was wondering what references really helped. I already have PPI, NCEES practice problems, and Kaplan's review materials. I have also dug up all my old college textbooks for this round. I am determined to pass in April.

Also, has anyone ever taken IIT's review courses? It's one of the few I could find that actually reviews electronics.



Jiggalolo said:


> Found the E&amp;E easier than the Power because of my undergraduate studies.


That's the main reason I'm taking it too. None of the tests really fit completely into what I do, but figured this was closest to what I studied in school.


----------



## Jiggalolo (Feb 8, 2012)

Took the IIT power course (online), didn't know electronics was offered.

If I may offer you some advice, you should try to work out as many communications and electronics problems as you can in which you feel comfortable and are already familiar with using your college textbooks. The 'REA solved problems' books were what I had with me and used mostly other than the NCEES practice exam itself for problems I wasn't familiar with. The type of questions encountered in academia and the exam are likely to align with the REA books. So your job during the exam is just to identify the type of problem and look for similar worked out problems. PM me for suggestions on what specific REA books. Sorry I know the books are hard to come by and may cost you more money. I think it's worth it to have during the exam in addition to the practice exam. Hope that helps.


----------



## Adrenaline (Feb 9, 2012)

I ended up working the NCEES and Kaplan problems during 4 hour/40 problem windows. Worked with my references stacked up next to the table to mimic the testing conditions as realistic as possible. During studying I found the 4 hours to be too long, and experienced the same in the exam. Passed first time April '11.


----------

